# Cpt 61790



## NIKKI.BREED81@GMAIL.COM (Oct 18, 2010)

I am new to this CPT code. Can anyone offer advice on LCD's for 61790? I have looked on the medicare website and cannot locate anything.


----------



## bonzaibex (Oct 21, 2010)

Our coding website lists one LCD only; it's from Palmetto for South Carolina Jurisdiction, LCD # L30385.  Clicking on that link takes me to the CMS website.  The LCD only addresses "co-management of inpatient and outpatient surgical procedures..." and I'm betting that's not what you need.  That's all I find--an LCD addressing medical necessity of that code in particular may not exist.

Becky, CPC


----------

